

Mongodb in production - mattwritescode

Do you use mongodb in production?<p>What type of application have you been using it on? How have you found it? Is it stable?
======
bliti
Yes, and I would steer away from it. Different APIs. It has too many write
errors. Do yourself a favor and use something proven and reliable. If you do
go down the path of mongo, then self-host it. Its worse when your instance is
handled by somebody else (steer away from mongolab).

~~~
mattwritescode
Thats really interesting. Thanks for sharing! What proven options have you
looked into?

~~~
bliti
There are very few cases where MySQL or PostgreSQL can't handle. And for those
exists Redis. Do yourself a favor and use one of those.

------
cmlndz
We use it for 2 (critical) node apps. Happy user for about 3 years now.
There's a lot of FUD going around, beware. We are in the 1k+ ops per second
and have never seen a single write error. Just make sure it's the right choice
for your data model and app. We use a mongodb+postgresql combo for analytical
queries (Stripe uses a similar schema).

------
MrGando
Localytics uses MongoDB in production (extensively), this talk
([http://www.slideshare.net/andrew311/optimizing-mongodb-
lesso...](http://www.slideshare.net/andrew311/optimizing-mongodb-lessons-
learned-at-localytics)) is from 2011. But I sent a tweet to their CTO
(@andrew311) and they are still using it ;)

Cheers.

------
baconstrp
using mongo for middleware/webapp caching layer, distributed statemachine
workers coordination, basically anything can be thrown away without disastrous
outcome. [UP] stable enough (never caused trouble, yet); [UP] enjoying its
easy setup, backup, migration; [DN] still not planning to store anything that
currently in MSSQL.

------
munimkazia
I use it as a data store for some backend node.js applications which serve a
few critical APIs.

